# Fancy new bubblers



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

Might not be too new but it's the first time I've put one in

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

stupid helper said:


> Might not be too new but it's the first time I've put one in
> 
> best helper minimum wage can buy


Damn Stupid Helper tricked me I thought it was a "bubbler"...


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Damn Stupid Helper tricked me I thought it was a "bubbler"...


It's still a bi-level water cooler.. Just has a place to fill up water bottles

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stupid helper said:


> It's still a bi-level water cooler.. Just has a place to fill up water bottles
> 
> best helper minimum wage can buy


It's a good idea, save trips to the DF.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The bottle filler can be added to some water cooler models.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

buildings are actually getting LEED credits for adding those.....cut down on plastic consumption.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've installed a few of them now. The user reviews have been positive as there is a counter incorporated into the bottle filler showing the number of plastic bottles "saved".

You can buy them without the bottle filler.

The one negative is the extreme compactness of the mechanicals on the underside; makes fitting the drain hard to do if you've got 5 fingers on each hand.


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> I've installed a few of them now. The user reviews have been positive as there is a counter incorporated into the bottle filler showing the number of plastic bottles "saved".
> 
> You can buy them without the bottle filler.
> 
> The one negative is the extreme compactness of the mechanicals on the underside; makes fitting the drain hard to do if you've got 5 fingers on each hand.


Ahh man I know.. I caught hell putting the drain together

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

If it's made out of #2 (no pun intended), #4 (don't ask), or #5 (heaven forbid) plastic then what's the big deal. As far as I know, that makes it good for the environment and your body or something. 

However, you forgot to install the manufacturer recommended sticker that claims these facts. Therefore you could just possibly allow some bystander to "REFILL" a bottle not to code!! That, my friend, puts you in harms way of a lawsuit in the near future.

And please remember, that in California, all plastics cause cancer. :yes:

Good luck.


----------

